# Swordfish depth



## TunaWhistle (Dec 21, 2011)

I was curious to see what the shallowest water was anyone has caught a sword, and what the shallowest depth you've had a bait at?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught one in 415ft and another in 386ft. I rarely put a bait shallower than 100ft anymore since sharks, remoras and other crap are so prevalent in the upper column. I would say I catch the majority of my swords in 700-1200ft and most frequently at depths of 150-200ft


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I've caught one in 415ft and another in 386ft. I rarely put a bait shallower than 100ft anymore since sharks, remoras and other crap are so prevalent in the upper column. I would say I catch the majority of my swords in 700-1200ft and most frequently at depths of 150-200ft


x2 that has been our experience as well


----------



## TunaWhistle (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info... Exactly what I was looking for. Hopefully taking my first sword trip in the near future and wanted to establish the minimum depths.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I have only been once, so by no means do I have much experience in the sword fish department... but we deployed our shallow bait at 60' down, and that's the one that landed our fish. It makes sense about minimizing/eliminating the shark and remora nuisance by deploying them deeper. I will remember that for next time


----------

